#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Borsato in de Kuip 2004

## Jasper-Lichtbron

Tja onder het motto "iemand moet de eerste zijn" post ik hier wat foto's van het concert van Marco Borsato in de Kuip 2004. Ik heb erg genoten van de show, was (helaas) als normale bezoeker aanwezig, maar zeker de lichtplaatjes waren helemaal mijn ding; supergeweldig. Vind de nieuwe DVD qua muziek niet-zo, houd meer van zijn spektakel nummers, maar dat mocht de pret absoluut niet drukken.
Ik heb nog meer foto's & filmpjes maar dan zal iemand me even wat webruimte moeten sponsoren; totaal 111 MB!

Een selectie van wat plaatjes:

Podium met daglicht:




Lichtplaatjes:


















Regie:






D&B Q1 (denk ik?) delay-array-stack (ofzo  :Smile: )


Een soort-van apparatuurlijst (had niks met de productie van doen!)

Geluid:
* JBL Vertec Line-Array
* D&B infills 
* D&B monitoring
* D&B Q1 delay

Licht:
* een hoop Vari*Lite washes en spotjes
* een hoop Martin Atomics
* 14 blinders met scroller, en nog een hoop zonder verwerkt in het decor
* 4 volgspots 
* rookdozen uiteraard 
* wat parren hier en daar 

Effects:
* "kandelaars" boven stage waar een gezellig vuurtje in brandde
* 3 satelieten waarvan de schotel kon draaien, en het ding zelf dan ook nog eens 
* vliegconstructie waarmee Marco & gitarist een vluchtje maken
* snipperkanonnen
* LED-schermen aan motor; konden 180 graden draaien; aan de andere kant zaten 12 spotjes per scherm (idee gejat van Robbie Williams, al weet ik niet of hij de eerste daarmee was)
* bewegend decor in de zijvleugels (die metaal-achtige onderdelen draaiden rond)

En dat was het dan wel weer zo'n beetje. Ik vond het helemaal geweldig, ga ook zeker de DVD kopen. Zo'n showtje herinnert me er weer prima aan waarom ik ook alweer zo laat thuis kom in het weekend, hoop van harte nog een keer deel te mogen uitmaken van zoiets.

----------


## jo vaes

De moeite  :Big Grin:

----------


## Barthez

Inderdaad D&B Q1 delays, en D&B groundstacks (ik meen 16 x B2 sub en x C7 sub's en top's

Wat licht beterft, ziet er weer leuk uit, maarre 
... waar is marco....??.... [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## LND

Is inderdaad prachtige show...

Ik zou zeggen : een pluim voor de licht-operator !
Werkt die ook niet af en toe voor EML ?

Leander

----------


## Fritz

Zitten mooie foto's bij!
Vanavond mag ik een kijkje gaan nemen, lees er nu al allemaal positieve reacties over, dus het zal wel goed komen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stefan17

Zo, erg leuke foto's zeg!
Waarom heb ik eigenlijk gaan kaartje gekocht? [:I]

Op de eerste paar foto's lijkt het wel of de volgspotters iets groen's aanhebben. 
Lijkt toch handiger om in het zwart te gaan.  :Smile: 

Maar kan ook door het licht komen... moeilijk te zien.
Volgspotten... je moet daar maar een hele show willen hangen zeg.

----------


## Fritz

Heb je dat fototoestel trouwens makkelijk naar binnen gekregen?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Marco? Geen idee daar ging ik niet voor  :Big Grin: 

En die volgspotters zijn inderdaad goed in het zicht, maar dat is een verhaal apart. Ik kon ze in het begin van de show niet vinden, goed gekeken maar ik ging er maar vanuit dat er geen waren??? Totdat die balk ineens omhoog gehesen werd; juist die kon dus omhoog en omlaag... maar goed, dat was uiteraard nog niet alles, hij kon ook nog naar de podiumrand toe lopen en weer terug. Die foto zie je ze dus inderdaad goed, maar ze zaten ook wel eens achterin, bovenin, noem het maar op. Erg gaaf!!!

Fototoestel was geen probleem, had 'm in mn broekzak zitten en ben niet eens gefoulleerd (niemand) dus no problemos. Stonden nog een boel mensen meer met camera's, dus volgens mij mag dat gewoon.

----------


## Dj Devotion

Zeker leuke foto's. Ik heb de DVD me toen gehaald kan ik lekker alles bekijken.

Ik kan je ook wel hosting leveren voor die 111MB aan foto's en video's geen probleem.
Stuur me maar even een mailtje daarover

----------


## AJB

* 72 x Vari*Lite VL6c.
* 120 x Vari*Lite VL5.
* 80 X Vari*Lite VL5 for TV lighting.
* 24 x Vari*Lite VL5arc.
* 48 x Vari*Lite VL7.
* 22 x Vari*lite VL2000 Spot.
* 8 x Vari*Lite VL2000 Wash.
* 22 x Vari*Lite VL3000 Spot.
* 24 X Vari*lite 3000 Wash.
* 80 X Martin Atomic 3k strobe.
* 178 x DWE single P36 cans.
* 18 x Mole Twelvelight.
* 16 x Mole 8light with colourchanger.
* 1 Vari*Lite Virtuoso console with the DX2 software.

LD; Patrick Kramer
Vari*Lite operator; Carlo Zaenen


Mooie foto's Ice !

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Veel dus... dat zeg ik, hebben ze er niet 4 over voor mij ofzo? ***** wat een lijst!

Ik meen trouwens 2 van die consoles gezien te hebben, met 2 diamonds... hoe zit dat?

----------


## AJB

Er zal sowieso 1 backup console neergezet zijn... Diamond waarschijnlijk voor extra TV licht of zaalstrings...zoiets  :Wink:

----------


## djbirdie

Das echt de moeite  :Smile:  

edit: waar is marco eigenlijk [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## LJ Floris

in het AD stond dat er 544 bewegende lampen werden gebruikt, ik kon het echt niet geloven, maar het is dus echt zo :|

----------


## elmer

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> * 72 x Vari*Lite VL6c.
> * 120 x Vari*Lite VL5.
> * 80 X Vari*Lite VL5 for TV lighting.
> * 24 x Vari*Lite VL5arc.
> * 48 x Vari*Lite VL7.
> * 22 x Vari*lite VL2000 Spot.
> * 8 x Vari*Lite VL2000 Wash.
> ...



komt bij mij op 348 fixtures waar halen ze die andere fixtures vandaan dan?
Blijft natuurlijk best wel veel.
Of het lijstje van Arvid klopt niet. (lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk)
of de krant heeft het fout. (lijkt me stukken logischer)

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Floris_
> 
> in het AD stond dat er 544 bewegende lampen werden gebruikt, ik kon het echt niet geloven, maar het is dus echt zo :|







> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> komt bij mij op 348 fixtures waar halen ze die andere fixtures vandaan dan?
> Blijft natuurlijk best wel veel.
> Of het lijstje van Arvid klopt niet. (lijkt me onwaarschijnlijk)
> of de krant heeft het fout. (lijkt me stukken logischer)



Dat zijn zoals we hier in belgië zeggen : 'de cijfers van de rijkswacht vs de organisatie'  :Big Grin: 

Getallen die hier al voorbij zijn gekomen wijken wel serieus af...
Lijstje van AJB komt idd aardig in de buurt (pre-productie). Zijn echter nog aanpassingen gebeurd.

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Het zal wel aan mij liggen, maar ik vind het podium/decor echt spuuglelijk...

Een combinatie van paars en oranje... Ongelooflijk veel tierelantijntjes en pogingen tot kunst...
We hebben het er al eerder over gehad, maar ik vind het veel te druk allemaal. Sfeerloos...

----------


## AJB

Beste Daan,

Ik vind het lovenswaardig dat je je mening geeft, maar denk eerst eens na over wat je ziet... We lullen hier niet over een plaatselijke veewagen met een bandje ! Dit podium is 100(!) meter breed man... 29 mtr. diep... Zulke kleine foto's zeggen helemaal niks... Lichtontwerper en Set Designer Patrick "Piebe" Kramer, heeft absoluut WEL sfeergevoel, en maakt zeer gebalanceerde plaatjes. Kijk eens wat hij bijv. heeft gedaan bij Ilse de Lange, theatershow van Twarres (schitterend) en voor Blof.

Lijstje dat ik gaf is idd van pre-productie, toen Carlo en Patrick bij Tenfeet zaten. Iedere dag is daar e.e.a. gewijzigd, en dankzij de ftp-server van tenfeet kon dat direct "online" worden gezet in de wyg-studio. Alles is geprogged op 1 Virtuoso, maar zoals Ice terecht opmerkt stonden er tijdens de show zo te zien 2... Voor meer info check www.tenfeet.nl (new section), hier staat ook zeer interessante info over het Froger concert.

----------


## AJB

Volgens mij zijn er trouwens ook 2 blinders in de top-rand van het podium die het niet doen...Valt me op dat ze in meerdere foto's uit staan

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Hoi Daan, mening is natuurlijk vrij; maar er was hier duidelijk een look gecreeert. Het roestige ijzer kleurde erg mooi met het paarse doek, wat ook weer terugkomt in de DVD waarvan het uiteindelijk de tour was. Ook de regie was helemaal in deze stijl (oog voor detail!) en monitor mix e.d. mooi weggewerkt. 
Kan zijn dat het niet je smaak is, maar dan vind ik spuuglelijk toch overdreven. Je hebt het ook niet live in actie gezien, dat scheelt waarschijnlijk ook. Het viel me nog alles mee hoeveel je nog met kleur kunt doen op die roestig-kleurige platen, zag er erg gaaf uit. En die grijze panelen is natuurlijk een makkie om ermee te doen wat je wil. Het is een beetje vuilnisbakkenachtig, maar dat was duidelijk de bedoeling. Weer eens wat anders; en zeker geslaagd (naar mijn mening).

Vanaf de Tenfeet website: "Marco wanted the showset to look like a deserted film set."... gelukt!

Even kleine toevoeging; het hele podium uit de eerste 3 foto's:

edit; hmmm dat werkt dus niet echt... klikken dan maar:
http://www.repsaj.nl/fotos/images/bo...004/Podium.jpg

En de filmpjes, met dank aan Pierre:
http://www.kuul.nl/ice/Picture%20067.avi
http://www.kuul.nl/ice/Picture%20068.avi
http://www.kuul.nl/ice/Picture%20069.avi
http://www.kuul.nl/ice/Picture%20070.avi
http://www.kuul.nl/ice/Picture%20071.avi
http://www.kuul.nl/ice/Picture%20072.avi
http://www.kuul.nl/ice/Picture%20073.avi
http://www.kuul.nl/ice/Picture%20074.avi
http://www.kuul.nl/ice/Picture%20075.avi

----------


## AJB

Werelds ! Vooral 72, met die vliegende gitarist....Meesterlijk... 

Bluf trouwens dat ze dat een keer met de drummer doen  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:

----------


## showband

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> Bluf trouwens dat ze dat een keer met de drummer doen []



is al ooit gedaan.... door de drummer met de lange slurf. Motley Crue drummer Tommy Lee.  :Big Grin:

----------


## maarten

ik heb een vermoeden waar het idee van de ´schotels´ vandaan komt

zien er trouwens super gaaf uit  
http://www.roadie.net/photo53.htm

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

> citaat:Ik vind het lovenswaardig dat je je mening geeft, maar denk eerst eens na over wat je ziet... We lullen hier niet over een plaatselijke veewagen met een bandje ! Dit podium is 100(!) meter breed man... 29 mtr. diep...



al was ie een kilometer breed, en stond de paus er... Als je ergens over na moet denken voor ik tot de conclusie kom dat het mooi is (omdat jantje en pietje het ontwerp hebben gemaakt, en ze dat de vorige keren ook zo mooi deden), klopt er volgens mij iets niet.
Om niet te blijven zeiken, de foto's die ik heb gezien van Ilse (melkweg juni 2003, is dat dezelfde tour?) vind ik prachtig. Heel rustgevend, voegt iets toe aan het geheel, i.p.v. dat het een op zichzelf staand element is.





> citaat:Zulke kleine foto's zeggen helemaal niks...



Dat is zeer zeker een goed punt.


Laten we het er maar op houden dat we gelukkig niet allemaal dezelfde smaak hebben... Overigens vind ik het inmiddels wel heel jammer dat ik er niet bij kan zijn.

----------


## AJB

Nogmaals Daan; natuurlijk moet je een eigen mening hebben (juist!). Maar het is erg moeilijk om vanaf een foto zo'n grote show te beoordelen. Patrick had als opdracht meegekregen iets te doen met de DVD Zien, waarbij is gekozen voor een oude filmset-look. Lastig hoor op dat oppervlak  :Wink:  Niet bepaald intiem te noemen namelijk....Kijk eens naar filmpje 72...ik vind het serieus geweldig...

@ Elmer.... Een rigger die niet kan rekenen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] Vinden ze dat bij Toprek niet lastig dan  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Skepers

Ik ben zelf gisteravond geweest, en vond t in 1 woordt GEWELDIG.
Echt goeie show. En waar ik zat Vak P (helaas geen veldkaarten) klonk t ook onwijs goed. Vrienden van mij die aan de andere kant van t stadion zaten, en dan tweede ring bovenaan vonden het geluid juist erg slecht. Kan dat te maken hebben met de wind of iets dergelijks. Of komt t geluid niet goed bovenin de tweede ring (vak vv). Verder vond ik t echt top. Ga ook zeker de dvd halen en nog een keer nagenieten.

----------


## movinghead

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Volgens mij zijn er trouwens ook 2 blinders in de top-rand van het podium die het niet doen...Valt me op dat ze in meerdere foto's uit staan



Dan is zeker halverwege de pets kabel eruit gerukt. Want int begin doet ie het gewoon.

----------


## DJ.T

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Volgens mij zijn er trouwens ook 2 blinders in de top-rand van het podium die het niet doen...Valt me op dat ze in meerdere foto's uit staan



Dit viel mij ook al op, alleen omdat het aan allebei de kanten synchroom is dacht ik dat de foto misschien in een soort van chase genomen is?
Aan de foto's kan je ook niet zien op welke manier die dingen gebruikt zijn helaas.

----------


## B-there

Nice work Tenfeet & other crew!
Amazing lighting.

Grz

B

----------


## AJB

Chase is idd niet logisch Lars ivm steeds zelfde 2 die uit staan... Patch echter ook niet, omdat die patchvelden bovenop een dimmerrack zitten, en niemand daar tijdens de show aanzit... Mogelijk; zekering dimmerkanaal (kortsluiting), programmeerfout (lijkt onlogisch), creatief idee...(lijkt ook onlogisch)... 

Maar beetje lief zijn tegen elkaar he...[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Er was duidelijk iets niet lekker daarboven, want het is meerdere keren voorgekomen dat er gescrolld werkt met de scrollers zonder dat de lampen aanwaren, of het functioneel wisselen was. En dan bedoel ik dus zeker 30 seconden heen en weer gaan. 
Ach ja met zoveel licht on stage is het niet te vermijden dat er eens iets niet helemaal goed werkt; het blijft techniek  :Wink:  Zo zag ik Carlo op een gegeven moment ook een spotje resetten wat een verkeerde kleur had; ach ja... wie ziet dat nou buiten zo'n lul als ik die erop staat te letten  :Wink: .
Blinders zijn trouwens na een tijdje wel weer gewoon gebruikt, dus wat er nu precies aan de hand was; zou het niet weten (DMX kring misschien niet netjes afgesloten? [} :Smile: ])

----------


## LJ Floris

wat is nou precies een scroller?

----------


## LJ Tom

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Floris_
> 
> wat is nou precies een scroller?



Een scroller is een soort van bak met een op rol zittende verschillende kleurenfilters. Deze kan je voor je gewone par, blinder,....  hangen en zo hebben je conventionele lampen niet slechts 1 kleur maar kan je de kleur kiezen door te "scollen" en dit meestal via DMX signaal.

----------


## LJ Floris

aha, ik denk dat ik het snap, dus zo'n scroller voor een atomic kan ook meerdere kleuren worden?

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Floris_
> 
> aha, ik denk dat ik het snap, dus zo'n scroller voor een atomic kan ook meerdere kleuren worden?



Martin heeft speciaal voor de Atomic zelf een soort kap gemaakt die je voor een originele atomic zet en zo kan jouw atomic van kleur veranderen... Een soort scroller dus...

----------


## AJB

Niks SOORT scroller...gewoon een normale gel-scroller... Net als die op de foto's

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Beste Heren, Dames (eventueel),

Zeer geïnteresseerd heb ik jullie forum even gevolgd.  Echt ongelooflijk waar jullie je vragen over stellen, zeker als je weet dat je mits een beetje creativiteit alles aan Patrick of mij had kunnen vragen.  Jullie antwoorden benaderen in de verste verte de realiteit niet.  Aan u om uit te zoeken hoe je ons kan bereiken, maar dat mag geen probleem zijn.  Maak het dus niet te moeilijk, vind ons en krijg de antwoorden die je zoekt, want zelfs van in de FOH kunnen we online.  Groet'n

----------


## piebe

He Zaenen, u hier ? da's ook grappig, ik zit het ook net allemaal te lezen, 'k werd getipt door een collega dat deze site bestond, dat wist ik dus niet, leuk dat jullie het allemaal over ons hebben, ik wil het graag allemaal uitleggen, maar dat wordt een heel verhaal, dus dat komt wel es. Voor de rest zijn we in principe tijdens de shows en daarvoor altijd online, dus kunnen we dit forum blijven volgen, ook de groet'n en als er iemand van jullie nog komt kijken, meld je dan even bij de f.o.h. dan kunnen we even kennismaken, groet'nnn



> citaat:_Geplaatst door Carlo Zaenen_
> 
> Beste Heren, Dames (eventueel),
> 
> Zeer geïnteresseerd heb ik jullie forum even gevolgd.  Echt ongelooflijk waar jullie je vragen over stellen, zeker als je weet dat je mits een beetje creativiteit alles aan Patrick of mij had kunnen vragen.  Jullie antwoorden benaderen in de verste verte de realiteit niet.  Aan u om uit te zoeken hoe je ons kan bereiken, maar dat mag geen probleem zijn.  Maak het dus niet te moeilijk, vind ons en krijg de antwoorden die je zoekt, want zelfs van in de FOH kunnen we online.  Groet'n

----------


## LJ Tom

Is dat oa. Jacky Hommers op de foto´s van de FOH?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Leuk dat de heren hier ook zijn  :Smile:  geen idee waar ik jullie anders moet vinden hoor, voor n digitale speurtocht heb ik geen tijd. 
Hoe dan ook; ik kwam er gister wel achter dat je eigenlijk geen fototoestel mee mag nemen. Nou ben ik de onschuld zelve omdat ik dat echt niet wist; maar ik vermeld het maar even voor mensen die ernaar geinteresseerd zijn.

----------


## AJB

Vrij simpele speurtocht lijkt me zo, er staat een link in je profiel;
ff zoeken in Belgie...;
mailto: czaenen@eml-productions.com
Verder bestaat er de site www.piebelite.nl , dus een simpele gok;
mailto: info@piebelite.nl ???

Of er vervolgens op gereageerd gaat worden is natuurlijk punt B... :Wink:  Zal eens serieus werk gaan maken van de msn-adressen...

grtz AJB

----------


## jakobjan

Ik denk dat ik het msn van Carlo al heb......

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> dus een simpele gok;
> mailto: info@piebelite.nl ???



Da's geen simpele gok; dat staat gewoon op de website  :Big Grin:  Ik vraag me nu wel af waar wij dan zo verkeerd zitten?





> citaat:]_Geplaatst door AJB_
> Zal eens serieus werk gaan maken van de msn-adressen



FOH@borsato.nl ? [:P]

----------


## R. den Ridder

ach, geklets in de verte is op deze site meer dan genoeg te vinden, maar daarnaast is het een leuke site om te volgen, en ik kom altijd aan mijn onfo die ik nodig heb hier, dus dat geroddel hoort er bij denk ik altijd maar.

wat wel is dat deze show wel toppie is volgens mij, de mensen van heavey decor hebben hier ook weer wat aparts van gemaakt en het licht is gewoon goed, als beunhaas met wat kryptons heb ik het recht niet eens hierover te zeuren :-) hopelijk wel alle VL5'en netjes de zelfde kleur bij dezelfde DMX-waarde? heb ik ooti in het nieuwe luxor anders meegemaakt  :Wink:  

jammer dat ik weer zo eigenwijs was geen kaarten te halen...

----------


## dokter dB

hee pk (piebe) alles flex?
ziet er weer mooi uit die (illegale) plaatjes! :Big Grin: 
groetjes!

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Tom_
> 
> Is dat oa. Jacky Hommers op de foto´s van de FOH?



dacht ff aan mink zeilboot..............

----------


## Italio

ik vind het er zeer gaaf uitzien zeg. ik heb we een vraagje, het valt me op dat achterop het podium een aantal keer truss recht op is gezet en dat daar mh's in gehangen zijn. Nu vraag ik me af hoe ze die truss vast hebben gezet dat het het gewicht van de mh's kan houden. wij hebben dat ook eens geprobeert maar kregen dit niet netjes en veilig voor elkaar


Grz. Michiel

----------


## AJB

Daar bestaan extra grote verzwaarde base-plates voor, en misschien hebben ze het geheel in dit geval in de vloer vastgezet... Denk 1ste maar wie weet... Vari*Lites zijn niet erg zwaar (it's in the name), en daardoor is het geheel prima stabiel te houden. Aan de foto te zien zitten er aan de truss nog outrigs om de vl5-jes recht op te hangen.

----------


## btvmaarten

ik ben ook geweest en ik vond het licht echt super gaaf ik vond het erg cool hoe de volgspotters zaten in de bewegende trus echt vet gezicht jammer dat de volgspotters in de zaal alle 4 niet echt een vaste hand hadden. maar echt complimenten voor de licht ontwerpers.

geluid was erg vet jammer van de verschillende dompers

----------


## Janpa

Wat bedoel je met dompers ?[?][?][?]

----------


## Gast1401081

Bron : de Telegraaf, rubriek Wat U Zegt, 

diverse klachten over het geluid, waarschijnlijk omdat er een systeen gebruikt is dat niet van te voren door mr Magu Ramirez gecheckt is.

----------


## Janpa

Tja dit zijn toch verhalen die ik niet ken. Omdat ik terplaatse hoorde dat iedereen toch te spreken was over het geluid ( totaal 92 kasjes Vertec aan gevuld met laag kasten op de grond kwamen van Peak audio zelf). Het systeem is overigens ingeregeld door de geluids techn. van U2. En daarna bewaakt door een techn. van het verhuurende bedrijf. Ik vond zelf overigens dat het geluid gewoon goed was en zeker een verschil met wat je standardt hoort in de kuip. :Big Grin:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Dat het geluid slecht was is toch algemeen bekend, het heeft in de kranten gestaan en is zeker geen reclame geweest voor de technici van Borsato (of van het systeem). Het was niet bij alle optredens zo, maar bij een paar optredens waren er toch serieuze problemen, waarbij het geluid zelfs wegviel, de vocalen slecht te verstaan waren, noem het maar op. Zeker in de ringen schijnt het geluid niet okee te zijn geweest, ik stond gelukkig vrij vooraan bij het eerste optreden en heb er weinig van gemerkt. Er moest zeker wat geschoven worden in de eerste paar nummers, maar dat vind ik niet meer dan logisch.

----------


## Skepers

Ik ben er 10 juni geweest, en toen was het geluid zeker niet overal goed te horen. Ik zat eerste ring rechts achteraan, daar was het nog goed te volgen. Maar vrienden zaten 2e ring links achteraan, en die vonden het geluid erg slecht. Zang was niet te horen, sax solo kwam erg hard en schel over. En het publiek was beter te horen geweest dan de band.
Maar ja, lijkt me ook wel lastig om de gehele tweede ring te bereiken.

----------


## Gast1401081

daar hebben we dus de sb1 voor uitgevonden, zodat faseproblemen onderweg (dankzij de delay's) zich niet meer voordoen, en alle publieken dezelfde klank op hun oren krijgen. Zie bijv Celine Dion in de arena.

----------


## Skepers

Dan hebben ze die niet gebruikt, of verkeerd gebruikt.

----------


## Gast1401081

dat klopt, sb1 is van ome johnnie meyer, en niet van jbl.

----------


## rinus bakker

ai ai ai ......... JBL,
de oude James B zal zich wel in zijn graf omdraaien om te horen dat zijn (ooit zo goede) naam her en der wordt te grabbel gegooid........
en als mensen op de tweede ring een (leuk bedrag?) betaald hebben mag je veronderstellen dat ze daar op zijn minst een leuk geluid voor terugkrijgen.
op die afstand zie je tenslotte ook al geen bal! 
pardon .... 'Balsato'.  
Zet een 'look-a-like' neer met een goede tape erachter en geen hond, kanarie of geit heeft het in de gaten.

----------


## Gast1401081

dat look-a-like verhaal geldt voor ons allemaal, vrees ik, tot je eigen hond, kanarie of geit er tussen zit..

en dat de mensen op de tweede rij ook betalen en dus een goed geluid mogen verwachten is het levens-motto van Ome Johnnie.

----------


## Skepers

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> en als mensen op de tweede ring een (leuk bedrag?) betaald hebben mag je veronderstellen dat ze daar op zijn minst een leuk geluid voor terugkrijgen.



Ben ik dus helemaal met je eens. En was nog best duur, iets van 45 euro's incl. admin kosten. Dus dikke 40 euro toch best veel geld. Zowel voor eerste als tweede ring.

----------


## btvmaarten

met ''dompers'' bedoel ik geen goede duidelijke vocalen erg rommelig soms leek het wel een joop van den ende mix (recht toe recht aan) in het begin duidelijk dat ze nog dingen moesten aan passen na het 3e 4e nummer begon het ergens op te lijken en later was het zeker beter niet altijd maar wel beter.

----------


## kokkie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door btvmaarten_
> 
> met ''dompers'' bedoel ik geen goede duidelijke vocalen erg rommelig soms leek het wel een joop van den ende mix (recht toe recht aan) in het begin duidelijk dat ze nog dingen moesten aan passen na het 3e 4e nummer begon het ergens op te lijken en later was het zeker beter niet altijd maar wel beter.



Volgende leg uit: Joop van den Ende mix?

Ken je Jeroen ten Brinke toevallig?

----------


## btvmaarten

Ja jeroen ken ik van 42sn street. Joop van de ende vind ik dat alles zo gelijk staat: music ten opzichte van de stemmen, alles op de zelfde lijn (zelfde volume). Geen onderverdeeldheid in instrumenten en samen spel met vocalen. Dat versta ik onder een joop van den ende mix,
Zo werd er weleens overgesproken in de wandelgangen. Het is geen aanval op het geluid, zeg niet dat het slecht is maar dat is gewoon mijn eigen mening.
Zo vind ik het klinken. voorderest ben ik erg onder de indruk geweest van de verschillende geluids opstellingen in theaters, waaronder 42sn street en saterday night fever, waar ik onzettend veel lol heb gehad.

Edit door modje: had hier een stapel komma's en punten liggen, heb die op niet geheel willekeurige wijze ingevoegd, mag je voortaan zelf doen Maarten :-)


ik weet ben niet goed in punten en komma's etc! sorry maar denk toch niet dat niemand begrijpt wat ik bedoel omdat ik wat puntjes vergeet! hihihi ik zal er beter opletten!![ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## larzzzie

> citaat:_Geplaatst door btvmaarten_
> 
> Joop van de ende vind ik dat alles zo gelijk staat: music ten opzichte van de stemmen, alles op de zelfde lijn (zelfde volume).



dan ben jij niet bij Mamma Mia geweest...[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
dat was gewoon toppie (naar mijn mening).

en over het geluid bij borsato, ik heb het (nog)slechter gehoord.
jammer dat ze in de ringen nog steeds het geluid niet gelijk kunnen krijgen met wat er op het podium gebeurt... :Frown:  als je naar de schermen kijkt lijkt het wel een erg slechte playbackshow...

----------


## Gast1401081

is een grote truuk op : het front geluid : live, dan gaat je verste delay een , zeg , halve seconde duren, en dan  moet je het video-signaal dus ook ietwat deleayen. Standaard met de wetenschap dat geluid langzamer gaat dan licht.

----------


## jgeer

Video delayen lijkt me niet een optie, daar je op verschillende plaatsen verschillende delay tijden hebt voor het geluid, en het beeld altijd van hetzelfde punt komt. Voor iedereen gelijk te krijgen lukt dus niet. Enige optie zou zijn om bij iedere delaystack ook een extra scherm te hangen wat vertraagd is  :Smile:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Dat bedoeld mac ook denk ik... alhoewel ik me afvraag in hoeverre dat vervelend is; want dan zie je duidelijk dat de delay schermen achterlopen op de schermen die naast het podium hangen: krijg je daar weer gezeur over  :Smile: . Het is gewoon onhandig dat licht en geluid vertragingen hebben, en dan ook nog erg verschillende vertragingen. En nu weer terug ontopic  :Smile:

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Ik denk dat mac gewoon bedoelde zoals ie het zei: je videosignaal delayen. Daarbij mage je er vanuit gaan dat het voorste deel van het publiek toch niet naar die dingen kijkt.
Voor de rest van het veld is en blijft het een compromis, maar beter voor de een wat minder storend dan voor de ander, dan dat het voor iedereen storend is (volgen we het nog?  :Big Grin: ).

Overigens is dat hetzelfde verhaal als met geluid delayen, je krijgt het nooit voor iedere plaats optimaal. Ook hier is "compromis" weer het toverwoord...

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Daan Hoffmans_
> 
> 
> 
> Overigens is dat hetzelfde verhaal als met geluid delayen, je krijgt het nooit voor iedere plaats optimaal. Ook hier is "compromis" weer het toverwoord...



daarom moet je niet delayen , maar die SB-1's erop knallen, Vanuit de puntbron bij het podium zo hard en zo ver mogelijk loeien. Want in de geluidssnelheid is de frequentie bijna niet relevant, maar op een punt waar je de delay hoort, en ook nog iets van het front hoort krijg je hele rare FASE-verschijnselen.

Ook nog een denkfout in dit soort situaties is dat er vanaf 1 tafel met een matrix gewerkt wordt. Vandaar weaarschijnlijk dat er een bepaalde instrument-sectie niet door kwam op de delay's, omdat het sub-groepknopje niet gerouted werd naar die delays. 
Altijd een centrale mix maken naar 2 kanalen,  en die 2 kanalen door-joekelen naar je systeem om vandaaraf verder te gaan met delay-stacks etc. (praat uit eigen schade en schande-ervaring.....)

----------


## ljanton

wel wel wel , 

na de 5 pagina's te hebben gelezen moet ik toegeven dat het 
een zeer leerzame tekst was die me wat heeft bijgebracht.

euh om terug eigenlijk een beetje on-topic te gaan geef ik mijn mening
van deze show. Ik ben deze show gaan bezichtigen in het antwerpse sportpaleis. De show was goed en mooi ineen gestoken.
Helaas moet ik mededelen dat je met een prachtige show die thuis hoort in de kuip , niet kunt optreden in een veel kleinere locatie zoals het sportpaleis. Zoals de vlaamse kranten dan ook met gevolg schreven dat de show enorm "bombastisch" overkwam. En ook dat de setup te groots was aangepakt voor in zo'n hal als het sportpaleis.
Zo'n show hoort thuis in de kuip (50.000 man) en niet in het sportpaleis (15.000 man). daarom ben ik het ook met m'n           mede-forummers eens dat het in de kuip een geweldige show moest geweest zijn.
Toen Rob Winter de gitaarsolo speelde waarbij hij zweefde over het podium was dit geluid in het sportpaleis nog slechter dan een metallica en korn concert dooreen. Het was echt niet om aan te horen.
verder vond ik de intro van de show en het begin nummer zeer zwak. terwijl hij met de vorige tour er direkt invloog met een stevig nummer (Zonder Jou) en dat was dit keer niet het geval dus de sfeer was ver te zoeken op bepaalde momenten. Het gaf mij een gevoel alsof Marco dacht van "Het was vorig jaar fantastisch en perfect verlopen, de sfeer zat er meteen in dus dan zal dat dit jaar ook wel zo zijn..." FOUT . verder wat die stage blinders betreft die niet allemaal aan gingen ... dat probleem hadden we hier niet want ... er ontbraken gewoon stage blinders ... ze zaten er niet allemaal in ...
op wat kan dit wijzen ? te weinig opbouw tijd ? defect  en geen vervangtoestel ?
Wat ze verder hebben gerealiseerd was een zeer groot oog in het midden van het sportpaleis bestaande uit truss waaraan veel moving wash en moving heads hingen ... dat was knap ... in het nok van het dak ... 
de kuip heeft geen dak; hebben ze dat daar ook zoiets soortgelijkig gedaan ice ?

zo , mensen , voor je commentaar levert ik moet benadrukken dat dit de show in antwerpen was en deze is echter totaal niet vergelijkbaar met die van in de kuip .

grtzzzzz ljanton



&lt;&lt;de mensen met iets eenvoudigs entertainen is de kunst&gt;&gt;

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door ljanton_
> 
> Wat ze verder hebben gerealiseerd was een zeer groot oog in het midden van het sportpaleis bestaande uit truss waaraan veel moving wash en moving heads hingen ... dat was knap ... in het nok van het dak ...



Nee, maar denk dat er in de Kuip aardig wat meer fixtures op het podium hingen (zijvleugels) dus het aantal lampjes zal ongeveer hetzelfde geweest zijn dan.

----------


## Carlo Zaenen

Beste vrienden,  in Antwerpen hadden we minder (308) fixtures hangen dan in de Kuip(364).  Dit zijn de aantallen zonder de atomic strobes en de extra's voor de dvd-opnames.  In totaal stuurde ik 24 dmx lijnen voor alle vari's en atomic's en Patrick 1 voor het conventioneel.  Hetzelfde voor het conventioneel licht, dat zowel in A'pen als de Kuip aanwezig was maar in andere aantallen.  Het raadsel van de blinders is zeer simpel, als we tijdens de show 1 defecte 8-lite hadden (kapotte bulb) dan lieten we z'n contra ook uitzetten.  In Antwerpen hingen deze 8-lites er ook, enkel minder, dus beter opletten in het vervolg, op een productie als deze gaat het zeker niet om tijd of geen spares.  Moesten er nog vragen zijn, laat maar komen, ik heb nog wat vrije tijd om deze te beantwoorden.  Groeten.

----------


## ljanton

jepzz mijn vraag is ; hoelang duurt nu exact zo'n opbouw van zo'n optreden ... 3 dagen ? meer of minder ? 
en met hoeveel man bouwen jullie op ? 
en zo'n lichtplan ... hoe ziet dat er uit ? 
kun je meer zo'n voorbeeld van laten zien ? 
en hoeveel meter truss was er dit jaar ? 
hoeveel vrachtwagens hebben jullie in totaal nodig gehad om alles te vervoeren ?

ik weet het het zijn mss voor sommige onder ons stomme vragen maar ik ben wel erg geintresseerd in dat soort cijfers

grtz ljanton

----------


## ljanton

meneer carlo heeft me een mail gestuurd met de antwoorden op al m'n vragen .. bedankt ...
ik kijk alvast uit naar volgend jaar [:I]
ben benieuwd met wat ze dan uitpakken  [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

greet'zzz ljanton

----------


## elmer

kan je deze antwoorden die je van carlo hebt gekregen ook verder met ons delen? alvast bedankt

----------


## ralph

Kan me zo voorstellen dat het lichtplan niet bedoeld is om op een forum te knallen...
Lijkt me een hele gegronde reden om dat in dit specifieke geval ff in de mail te doen  :Smile: 

Wellicht verstandig om dat zo te houden Elmer...

----------


## ljanton

welja .. natuurlijk elmer ... euh wat dat lichtplan betreft .. dat wou hij niet vrijgeven omdat het een zogezegd "te groot bestand" zou zijn voor via mail ... dat kan best zijn ... maar ik denk ook dat zo'n licht plan niet zomaar aan iedereen mag laten gezien worden ... maarja  carlo's mail luidde :





> citaate opbouw duurt ongeveer 2 dagen en daarna hebben Patrick en ik 2 dagen gehad om te programmeren, we hadden op voorhand al 2 weken in een Wysiwyg-studio gezeten. 
> Voor de opbouw waren we met 23 techniekers en nog enkele locals.  Tijdens de shows waren we met 19 man (enkel licht en volgspots incl.) stand-by.  Lichtplan kan ik je niet laten zien omdat dit een te groot bestand is en omdat er meerdere technische tekeningen zijn.Maar op zo een plan staat de volledige set met alle toebehoren (lampen, geluid, band, schotels, ...) op schaal getekend te vergelijken met wat een architect maakt voor een nieuwbouw woning.  
> Trussing werd niet door ons maar door frontline gedaan en [u]het licht alleen gebruikte  4 trailers.</u>  Groeten.



alstublieft elmer 


greet'zz ljanton

----------


## elmer

je hebt gelijk Ralph een lichtplan moet je niet op het internet knallen(ik hoef mijn eigen hier ook niet voor bij te zien komen). maar die andere dingen is geen probleem lijkt me zo! ik zie hier het gevaar niet van in.

Groeten

----------


## ljanton

nope ... en het zijn nog  soms leuke weetjes die er tussen staat (cijfers etc...)

grtz ljanton

----------


## piebe

Laat ik even wat dingen rechtzetten, tijdens concerten in De Kuip worden er metingen gedaan door TNO om te kijken hoe het stadion reageert op een springende massa, bij de FOH hangt een controle kastje van TNO met iemand erbij die dat constant in de gaten houdt, op het moment dat er bij bijv. "dromen zijn bedrog" massaal wordt gesprongen slaat het systeem meteen alarm omdat het hele stadion letterlijk staat te bewegen, op zo'n moment MOET het geluid uit ! Dat is puur uit veiligheid, en heeft dus niks te maken met een slecht geluidsysteem met drop-outs en dergelijke, dit verklaart natuurlijk ook de niet "vaste hand" van de volgspotters... Je wil niet weten hoe het stadion te keer gaat tijdens de show, petje af voor de heren volgspotters !!!!! En qua geluid, op dit niveau heb je geen slechte systemen meer, in dit geval was Story Sound verantwoordelijk voor het P.A. (i.o.v. Peak Audio), het systeem klonk als een klokje, dus daar heeft het nooit aan gelegen. En dat het P.A. is ingeregeld door iemand van U2 is bull-shit, dat is dus echt niet waar ! De beste man is komen luisteren e.d. maar meer ook niet, nee, dat systeem inregelen kan Michael Story echt zelf wel, daar hebben we niemand anders voor nodig. Ik denk dat Michael op dat gebied de betere is ! En dat verhaal van een "De Kuip" show in het Sportpaleis, ach ja, we wilden zoveel mogelijk van De Kuip laten zien in het Sportpaleis en niet om het er maar mega uit te laten zien maar om zoveel mogelijk de zelfde show te willen doen, ook voor het Belgische publiek! Maakt niet uit, er zijn altijd mensen met een andere mening en dat is natuurlijk prima !
Als jullie nog wat willen weten dan hoor ik het wel he ?
Groet'nnn

----------


## AJB

Heb je ook renders uit Wyg, en kun je die evt ergens plaatsen ? Ben erg benieuwd naar de efficientie tijdens de pre-productie... (of het daadwerkelijke product dus sterk overeenkwam met de 3D-visualisatie)

----------


## Robert

> citaat:tijdens concerten in De Kuip worden er metingen gedaan door TNO om te kijken hoe het stadion reageert op een springende massa, bij de FOH hangt een controle kastje van TNO met iemand erbij die dat constant in de gaten houdt, op het moment dat er bij bijv. "dromen zijn bedrog" massaal wordt gesprongen slaat het systeem meteen alarm omdat het hele stadion letterlijk staat te bewegen, op zo'n moment MOET het geluid uit ! Dat is puur uit veiligheid



Goh.. ik had gedacht dat zo'n voetbalstadion toch wel tegen een springend publiek zou kunnen... Is het daar dan ook niet veilig als iedereeen staat te springen na een doelpunt van Feyenoord? 

Wel verrekte onhandig bij popconcerten in ieder geval, dat het geluid uit moet omdat het stadion niet meer veilig is als het publiek staat te springen!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Heb daar al meer verhalen over gehoord. Komt erop neer dat de constructie van de Kuip niet echt modulair is, oftewel het is gewoon een grote badkuip, tja als je dan allemaal tegelijk gaat springen schiet dat niet op. En erger nog; doordat het geluid vertraging oploopt springt niet iedereen op hetzelfde moment, waardoor je die golfbeweging nog eens kan gaan versterken ook. 
Ik hoorde ook dat de bovenste ring er later opgezet is, en die met stalen constructies aan de onderkant vastzit, tja als je dan onderin gaat springen gaat de bovenkant dus ook al mee, niet echt handig allemaal. 

Maar ik hoop dat dat soort dingen alleen in de Kuip is? Neem aan dat ze normaal toch wel rekening houden met publiek, en dat dit soort foutjes in 't Gelredome of de ArenA niet gemaakt zijn? Knap irritant als geluidman lijkt me, als er iemand elke keer je geluid uitdrukt :S

----------


## Gast1401081

Vanwege de krachten die erop komen te staan bij oa westenwind etc moet de constructie wat flexibel zijn, omdat-tie anders breekt. (buigen of barsten, letterlijk dus).
Vandaar dat 50.000 man x 75 kg = 3750 ton. Een best schip, dus.En als dat gaat bewegen komen er dus ook beste krachten vrij.
Om dit allemaal constructie0technisch op te vangen ben je een behoorlijke zooi extra beton en staal nodig.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> Maar ik hoop dat dat soort dingen alleen in de Kuip is? Neem aan dat ze normaal toch wel rekening houden met publiek, en dat dit soort foutjes in 't Gelredome of de ArenA niet gemaakt zijn?



HH... 
in de ArenA zijn eigenlijk alleen maar 'foutjes' gemaakt...
maar na een jaar of 8 zijn de meeste kinderziektes er wel uit, 
en kan dat bouwwerk nu gaan 'puberen' = kost ook weer handen vol geld.
De Kuip stamt uit -ik meen- 1937, en heeft zich in die dik 60 (!) jaar wel bewezen... er kon 'zonder al te veel gedoe' een tribune-overkapping op worden gezet.
Wie heeft in de jaren dertig ooit kunnen voorzien dat er iets als een popconcerten en evenementen-markt zou kunnen ontstaan. 
In Armstaardam hadden ze dat wel kunnen weten, maar er geheel niks op voorbereid. 
Voetballen op stervend gras, en de rest dat zien we later wel....   

Ik vraag me af of die "Betonnen Hamburger" in Amsterdam Zuid-Oost zichzelf financieel ooit zal kunnen bedruipen. 
Maar in de bodemloze put van de Gemeente Amsterdam vallen een tiental miljoen eurotjes per jaar extra tekort toch niet op. 
In Arnhem hebben ze veel van die 'hoofdstedelijke knoeipartij' kunnen leren.

----------


## taxfree

> citaat:_Geplaatst door **************_
> 
> Vanwege de krachten die erop komen te staan bij oa westenwind etc moet de constructie wat flexibel zijn, omdat-tie anders breekt. (buigen of barsten, letterlijk dus).
> Vandaar dat 50.000 man x 75 kg = 3750 ton. Een best schip, dus.En als dat gaat bewegen komen er dus ook beste krachten vrij.
> Om dit allemaal constructie0technisch op te vangen ben je een behoorlijke zooi extra beton en staal nodig.



Ik ben een jaar of 10 geleden bij een concert van Michael Jackson geweest in de Kuip, waar (vergeef het me) Kris Kross in het voorprogramma zaten met dat liedje 'Jump Jump'. Nou iedereen deed dus vrolijk mee en ik heb de 2e ring letterlijk meer dan een meter op-en-neer zien buigen. Toch wel even met angstzweet daarnaar gekeken...  :Smile: 

Overigens zeer mooie lichtshow bij Marco! Mag ik als rookie vragen wat er met FOH bedoeld wordt?

----------


## elmer

FOH is een afkorting.
Met FOH wordt bedoeld [u]F</u>ront [u]O</u>f [u]H</u>ouse
en dat is dus de plek waar de mengtafels staan.

----------


## taxfree

> citaat:_Geplaatst door elmer_
> 
> FOH is een afkorting.
> Met FOH wordt bedoeld [u]F</u>ront [u]O</u>f [u]H</u>ouse
> en dat is dus de plek waar de mengtafels staan.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door taxfree_
> ... en ik heb de 2e ring letterlijk meer dan een meter op-en-neer zien buigen. Toch wel even met angstzweet daarnaar gekeken...



Hoi Taxfree,
Tussen 17cm en 100cm zit wel een heel groot verschil.
Ook 10 jaar geleden zat die meetapparatuur al in de Kuip hoor. Ik was op die show één van de local-riggers.
Bij verplaatsingen van 170mm van de 2e ring werd de voeding van de FoH automatisch afgeschakeld. 
Tussen de 0mm en 170mm was (en is?) op een ledbar voor de FoH- engineer zichtbaar wanneer hij zijn geluid zou verliezen, en dus vanzelf zou moeten 'temperen' of in 1 keer alles kwijt zou zijn.

1000mm verplaatsingen zou ontwijfeld tot bezwijken van die 2e ring hebben geleid. Ik denk dat je wat al te enthousiast geschat hebt.

----------


## Wysirik

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Heb je ook renders uit Wyg, en kun je die evt ergens plaatsen ? Ben erg benieuwd naar de efficientie tijdens de pre-productie... (of het daadwerkelijke product dus sterk overeenkwam met de 3D-visualisatie)



Anders zouden die Fries en die Belg niet 2 weken bij ons hebben gezeten! 
Binnenkort zullen renders van Borsato en een heleboel andere producties op onze site worden geplaatst. Grote lichtsystemen hebben veel tijd nodig om te renderen. Het is erg druk op onze renderfarm. 


grt'n

Rik

----------


## Thijs Mulder

> citaat:tijdens concerten in De Kuip worden er metingen gedaan door TNO om te kijken hoe het stadion reageert op een springende massa, bij de FOH hangt een controle kastje van TNO met iemand erbij die dat constant in de gaten houdt, op het moment dat er bij bijv. "dromen zijn bedrog" massaal wordt gesprongen slaat het systeem meteen alarm omdat het hele stadion letterlijk staat te bewegen, op zo'n moment MOET het geluid uit !




Ik wil hier aan toevoegen dat veel gebouwen en brugen gelijk matige trillingen niet aan kunnen, vandaar dat het leger altijd uit mars over een brug loopt. Nooit bij natuurkunde het filmpje gezien dat een groep mensen in mars over een brug loopt? En het gevolg daar van?

Groet'n :Smile:

----------


## tomv

in Amerika (meen ik) is zelfs ooit een brug ingestort van een zijwind(je) van 60km/h.
De brug ging daar meters op en neer bij een zijwind, totdat de dag er was tot ie instorte

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Machtig filmpje met die brug inderdaad... zodra je de juiste frequentie te pakken hebt krijg je alles wel klein; zoiets zouden ze eens moeten maken voor destructie maatschappijen, hoeven ze dat dynamiet niet meer te gebruiken, gewoon een paar amps + speakers en gaan  :Wink:  

Ben erg benieuwd naar die renders; rik werkt bij Tenfeet begrijp ik?

----------


## Rock On

Vorig jaar nog bij de Dance Parade in Rotterdam; de eerste 3 trailers stonden op de brug, en het Zwaantje begon al bijna te vliegen van al dat gehouse. Dus direct alle trailers opd ebrug hun geluid uit. Benieuwd of ze het over twee weken al van te voren zeggen...

----------


## moderator

Op de dance parade komt iets meer ruimte tussen de trailers....zit anderhalf uur verschil tussen vertrek van 1e wagen en laatste wagen. Zo het probleem met meeswingende brug ook weer opgelost  :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

zelfs de niersteen vergruizer werkt volgens dat principe...

Heb de dvd van de vorige borsato-kuip bekeken, je ziet op een bepaald ogenblik dat de camera vanaf FOH niet stabiel meer te houden is, en spontaan mee begint te headbangen. Oorzaak : 20.000 man op de grasmat die jumpen, en daar was die kuip niet voor bedoeld eigenlijk. ( met 22 man hebben ze geen last...........:-)

----------


## oversound

> citaat:Op de dance parade komt iets meer ruimte tussen de trailers....zit anderhalf uur verschil tussen vertrek van 1e wagen en laatste wagen. Zo het probleem met meeswingende brug ook weer opgelost



Hoe bedoel je dat het zo opgelost is. Wanneer de wagens de brug oprijden zal toch nog de muziek uit moeten vanwege de dansende mensen.
Vorig jaar stond ik er zelf tussen maar 1 wagen deed alweer midden op de brug het geluid weer aan. Was niet zo netjes van hem :Wink:

----------


## ljanton

en dan effe nog een vraag over dat geluidsmeting etc....

was dat dan ook al in het wembley stadion in '86 met queen ?


grtzz ljanton

----------


## rinus bakker

We hebben het hier over de Kuip.
van Wembley weet ik niet zoveel behalve dat het voor heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel veel geld verbouwd wordt en er met een van de centrale draagbogen wat aan de hand was met de lassen, zodat de uitvoerder hem niet rechtop mocht plaatsen van de Engelse/Londense B&WT. Is inmiddels wel verholpen meen ik.
Staat Wembley ook op een 25m dik pakket van afwisselende veen(!!), zand en kleilagen? 
Daarin zit namelijk een van de problemen van de Kuip - en het hele wegenstelsel en de laagbouw in de Rijnmond.
We blijven bij dus maar bij de Kuip, en laten de problemen/uitdagingen van Wembley lekker bij meneer Blair cs.

----------


## ljanton

okeyz srr van wembley .. stomme vraag .. maar dan nog iets .. bij mijn weten zijn alleen ultra lage en ultra hoge tonen (al dan niet binne het bereik van ons oor) echt dodelijk voor een constructie omdat als je marco hebt met z'n bandje en die speelt  en dan het publiek dat springt ... dat zijn 2 aparte krachten enzo en ik snap niet het verband dat als het meer als 170mm doorbuigd dat het geluid dan MOET afegzet worden ... omdat geluid + springende massa = niet gelijk aan kapotte ring , geluid veroorzaakt trillingen ja maar niet zo hard dat met publiek de kuip in de grond word gestampt bij wijze van spreken

greet'zzz

----------


## ralph

geen geluid=geen springende massa, was dat zo moeilijk?

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Of juist wel ... hangt van de goemoedstoestand van dat volk af  :Wink: 

mvg,

----------


## ljanton

neen dat was niet zo moeilijk maar ik had het anders verstaan .. dus in principe als het effe iets te hard doorbuigt hup alles uit (of toch een groot deel) ... amai mooi is dat hehe ik zou als muziekant gefrustreerd zijn , kwetnie  maarja als het voor de veiligheid is .. dan ist het iets anders

greet'zz ljanton

----------


## AJB

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Wysirik_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> ...



Ben benieuwd Rik...  :Wink:  Nog steeds...

----------


## ljanton

achja , kortom , ik kijk al uit naar volgend jaar zowel marco als clouseau dit jaar want die zijn ook niet mis qua shows maarhet gaat hier over marco ... ik zal volgend jaar eens proberen naar de kuip te komen maar weet niet of ik tijdig aan tickets zal geraken  :Stick Out Tongue: 
en dan eens zien en horen wat ze er dan van maken  :Stick Out Tongue: 
en intussen wachten op de live dvd , van dit jaar  :Stick Out Tongue: 

greet'zz ljanton

----------


## musicjohn

Hallo allemaal.... en gegroet vanuit Spanje. Hier ben ik weer na bijna een half jaar. Ik heb zojuist de foto'tjes bekeken maar niet alle posts gelezen... toch wel wat teleurgesteld; vooral veel wit en geel. Jammer. Met zo'n rig en budget had ik meer verwacht.

Greetz....

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Koop de DVD en oordeel dan pas  :Smile:  Ik heb foto's gemaakt, maar de plaatjes met bijvoorbeeld diep paars zijn mislukt. Erg weinig licht, en je camera stilhouden terwijl je tussen zo'n mensenmassa staat is redelijk lastig; die waren dus vrijwel allemaal bewogen. Ben wel benieuwd naar de DVD, zou dat nog lang duren?

----------


## One Ton

Helaas was ik deze keer niet in de gelegenheid de hele show te kijken, wel een aardig deel mee kunnen krijgen voordat ik ging afbreken (heb het grootste deel van de rigging omlaag gedrukt) en een keer eerder die week een stukje opening kunnen kijken. Het was zeker een mooie show, ze hebben het toch aardig voor elkaar gekregen de show (onderweg) uit 2002 te overtreffen.

Voor de geïnteresseerden, tijdens het optreden van Bruce Springsteen in de Kuip heb ik dat alert-kastje eens op de foto gezet:

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Ben wel benieuwd naar de DVD, zou dat nog lang duren?



Ik ook, half oktober liggen ze in de winkel!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Had het inmiddels op de site al gelezen ja, nog een maandje wachten dus.. en dan nog een keertje heerlijk nagenieten. Zal maar vast de beamer gaan reserveren voor een avond  :Big Grin:

----------


## deurklink

Ik ben ook zeker van plan om de dvd te kopen! Vond concert echt super en heb ook zeker wel kippevel gehad. Vond het geluid (vlak voor het FOH prima! niet echt verrassend natuurlijk) En over die blinders bij de show van 12 juni deden alle setjes op een paar lampen na het wel! 

Off topic &gt;&gt; Is er nog iemand die mij kan vertellen welke scrollers het best zijn voor blinders? Ben op zoek naar die dingen..

----------


## Duky

Is dit de zelfde show als de laatste int sportpaleis? als dat zo was idd knappe show heb genoten

greetz

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Was hetzelfde, het podium en de rig waren in de Kuip wat anders, maar het idee was gelijk.

----------


## Bigfoot

Wie heeft de dvd al gehaald of gedownload?!? 
en al bekeken?!?
Ik heb hem even geleend van mijn mams, 
ben niet naar het concert geweest, heb er wel spijt van...
mooie show....[^]

Ander commentaar op de dvd [?]

----------


## deurklink

Ik heb de dvd al een tijdje thuis! En het blijft een mooie show! Er bij zijn was nog mooier! Vanavond een compilatie op rtl4 als ik het goed heb begrepen toch nog maar even kijken!

----------


## dokter dB

[8D][8D][8D][8D]
zit net te kijken, muzikaal niet mijn smaak ofzo maar wel diep respekt voor deze volksheld! wat een mooi spektakel, en wat een mooi licht ook
Enkele van de muzikanten heb ik wel voor gemixt in andere formaties[8D]
wel vreemd dat marco int zwart is ivm zichtbaarheid etc...

----------


## DjJeroen

Heb net ook ff zitten kijken op Rtl 4. Vond het licht eerlijk gezegd beetje tegenvallen zeker in vergelijking met vorig jaar. Zat weinig variatie in. Maargoed binnenkort nog ff de dvd kijken, kijken hoe de rest van het concert eruit zag.

----------


## Pieter Faber

Ben ik met je eens. Zo'n prijzige licht boel en dan toch best weinig variatie... Ach ja da's ook een kunst[8D]. Maaruh naar het tweede blok van de dvd toe word de belichting wat beter.

----------


## AJB

Ik vond de show qua timing & compositie erg mooi... Wat mij opviel is het niet-egale frontlicht...Continue zie ik Marco met donkere schaduwen in zijn gezicht... Small detail, maar wel degelijk van belang...

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> [8D][8D][8D][8D]
> 
> Enkele van de muzikanten heb ik wel voor gemixt in andere formaties[8D]
> wel vreemd dat marco int zwart is ivm zichtbaarheid etc...



a: nogal wiedus, dat zijn de beste snabbelcircuit-musici van nederland
b: Robbie Williams was Last Summer ook in 't zwart.....
(speaking of show, kolere, wat ging stageco daar ff uit hun magazijn...)

----------


## DjJeroen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door AJB_
> 
> Ik vond de show qua timing & compositie erg mooi... Wat mij opviel is het niet-egale frontlicht...Continue zie ik Marco met donkere schaduwen in zijn gezicht... Small detail, maar wel degelijk van belang...



Ok ja smaken verschillen :Smile: , wat mij wel opviel toen ik het stuk van het concert op rtl4 zat te kijken dat er tijdens een aantal camera shots gewoon mensen van de band in het donker stonden. Paar keer gezien dat de achtergrond zangers/zangeressen zogoed als in het donker stonden. Beetje slordig.

----------

